# Need a LOTL to help me from West Virginia



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

If there is anyone who lives in West Virginia that would be willing to help me out with a small problem I would be willing to offer a reward. If interested, please PM me. Thanks in advance. :al


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> If there is anyone who lives in West Virginia that would be willing to help me out with a small problem I would be willing to offer a reward. If interested, please PM me. Thanks in advance. :al


Actually, anyone from Colorado, Idaho, Illinois, Minnesota, Missouri, Nevada, New Mexico, or Wisconis as well. Basically I need a shipping address in one of these states for a shippment from one of my very small wine producing shops in CA. With the hopes of having it forwarded...of course. :al


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Wish I could help.... :al


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> Actually, anyone from Colorado, Idaho, Illinois, Minnesota, Missouri, Nevada, New Mexico, or Wisconis as well. Basically I need a shipping address in one of these states for a shippment from one of my very small wine producing shops in CA. With the hopes of having it forwarded...of course. :al


I know a girl who is a stripper in Beckley, WV.

I'll check if she has an address up there.

Course, I'd not recommend trusting a stripper with a case of wine.....


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

A couple of brothers have come forward to my aid. I had a feeling I could count on the support of this board. Everyone is soooo awsome. Cheers to everyone :al


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> A couple of brothers have come forward to my aid. I had a feeling I could count on the support of this board. Everyone is soooo awsome. Cheers to everyone :al


Brothers? I thought you were lookin for Ladies! (LOTL) I wasn't gonna say nuthin, ya know, if a brother is advertising for some ladies to help him out with some wine..... :r


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Brothers? I thought you were lookin for Ladies! (LOTL) I wasn't gonna say nuthin, ya know, if a brother is advertising for some ladies to help him out with some wine..... :r


I always thought LOTL stood for "Lovers" but hey, if I can get some ladies, cigars, and a fine bottle of wine......besides being Bill Clinton I would also be one happy BOTL


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Brothers? I thought you were lookin for Ladies! (LOTL) I wasn't gonna say nuthin, ya know, if a brother is advertising for some ladies to help him out with some wine..... :r


 :tpd: Me too, stupid that is. Didn't know what to say. Now I get it. Its the taxes issue. Started thinking mayge the girls I knew had daughters and... :r


----------

